# Injured Deer PICS



## PATMAN (Feb 16, 2008)

Last week I saw an injured deer in my yard. 
It had damage to it upper front of it's bod, the fur was disturbed and it looked very swollen.

It also has a bad limp and was having problems walking with one of it's front legs.
I purchased 100 lbs. of deer feed so it can get food easily at my deer feeder everyday.

The deer was back down yesterday(along with two others) and I took these pictures. 
It still has a bad limp and puts little pressure on the front leg, the swelling appears to be down and the fur is back to normal. I believe this deer was hit by a car.

The injured deer in the back of the picture, is the last to come out of the woods.




Here you can see it doesn't put pressure on it's leg. Very sad to watch it walk, although it can move fast if scared.








Here are all three deer, the injured one is in the back left. They heard my neighbors and soon ran off.


----------



## Nay (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice of you to try something Pat. Nature is hard, but sometimes a lttle help goes along way. Hope he gets a chance to heal. Good for you. Na


----------



## wayne.bob (Feb 16, 2008)

i'm glad you are trying to give the deer a chance. i hope it will get healthy again


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Beautiful pics Patrick. I've always felt deer are one of those majestic creatures. Nice she came into your yard and now has some easy feed during the winter months. Hopefully she will heal quickly.


----------



## Rees2 (Mar 22, 2008)

Is the deer still coming back? Well it's a good thing that deer has someone to help him.


----------



## PATMAN (Mar 23, 2008)

Rees2 said:


> Is the deer still coming back? Well it's a good thing that deer has someone to help him.



Yes, it is still coming here and still limps. It did run away fast.

Here's a picture I took of it the other day.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Patrick she is beautiful. She may always limp but with your help she made it through the winter.


----------



## PATMAN (Mar 23, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Patrick she is beautiful. She may always limp but with your help she made it through the winter.



I've always tried to help animals out. This morning I chased two ducks that were sitting right in the middle of the road to a Walmart parking lot!

Here's another picture of the injured deer with friends. She is the one eating in the back.


----------

